# Modifier la barre des menus



## Plougy (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais comment faire pour modifier la barre des menus, par exemple pour l'avoir toute noire et le texte en blanc comme sur l'image ci dessous sous Leopard.

http://fc81.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/071/1/b/Simply_Black_by_rissol.jpg

Je vous remercie.


----------



## link.javaux (25 Décembre 2008)

Plougy a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je voudrais comment faire pour modifier la barre des menus, par exemple pour l'avoir toute noire et le texte en blanc comme sur l'image ci dessous sous Leopard.
> 
> ...



tu peux trouver toutes les infos ici;
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16785767


----------



## maxime350 (27 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'aurais bien voulu que tu me donnes la page du Deviantart de la personne qui à fait ce thème !
J'adore


----------



## zep3 (29 Décembre 2008)

c'est un theme perso, je ne pense pas que la personne va la partager vu qu'elle a un copyright d'un auteur, essaye toujours de demander à rissol, c'est lui l'auteur du theme pour leopard


----------

